# Some pictures from my October trip to Sichuan/Yunnan



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

I spent 2 weeks in Sichuan in October: Chengdu and surroundings, with a 4 days trip to Kunming / Yunnan visiting the Kunming Botanical Garden, including their orchid collection not accessible for visitors ..

First some photos of flowering orchids in Mrs Wenqing Perner's Hengduan Mountains nursery:

a batch of Paph spicerianum




Paph spicerianum




Paph henryanum




henryanum frma christae




Doll's Kobold ( charlesworthii x henryanum)




henryanum x helenae:




New Vietenryanum (gratrixianum x henryanum)




Hengduan Grace Henry (Grace Darling x henryanum)




helenae




helenae x charlesworthii




Hengduan's Qin (helenae x villosum), a new cross that Mrs. Perner dedicated to her lady assistant Qin:




Hengduan's Rong (gratrixianum x insigne), a new cross that Mrs. Perner dedicated to her chief of Lab. lady Rong (photo by W. Perner, min. resolution):




Paph areeanum




Paph Hengduan Snake Charmer (wardii x insigne)




dianthum






a few more to come ….

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

2 more slippers, and then non-slippers:

Paph barbigerum var. coccineum:




Phrag longifolium





Habenaria myriotricha




Dendr. victoria reginae




Dendr. draconis




Liparis cordifolia




Calanthe sylvatica




Phaius tonkinensis




Dendr. chrysanthum




Cymb nanulum




Holcoglossum kimballianum




Stelis argentata





Some orchid flowers from Kunming Botanical Garden collection soon …

Jean


----------



## monocotman (Nov 3, 2019)

Excellent photos! Keep them coming.....


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

Our visit to the Botanical Garden in Kunming, province of Yunnan: We were fortunate to have some expert guides for visiting their orchid collection, as well as the very large main greenhouse, not open to public at present time.

First a few impressions of their slipper collection:

impressive ensemble of large dianthum plants




nice henryanums








villosum








villosum x charlesworthii




barbigerum




Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii x malipo)




purpuratum




armeniacum




some more to follow ..


----------



## Ray (Nov 3, 2019)

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing.

Must have been a great trip.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

Kunming Botanical Garden

dianthum x purpuratum




helenae






godefroyae …




Magic Lantern




malipo x emersonii




delenatii x hangianum




Norito Hasegawa (armeniacum x malipoense)




gratrixianum daoense




some non-slippers to come …

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

Non-slippers at Kunming Botanical Garden orchid collection:

fall flowering Pleiones

Pleione maculata








Pleione praecox








maculata x praecox












Cymbidiums:

erythraeum








sinense




lancifolium








qiubeiense












….

maybe some more pics of non-orchids to come ..
Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

Botanical garden, … non orchids ..



























and then, some just as tourists..

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2019)

as tourists










































Jean


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2019)

Superb photography Jean! All tourists should have
such a "good eye". I love the Cyms. and that gorgeous
bonsai.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Jean, don't know what I should praise more the abundance of pictured orchid flowers and city sights or the quality of your photos. I'm wondering if you used a tripod even when your were visiting the Kunming Botanical Garden? The P. spicerianum group in the first photo, the perfect opener, immetiately was breathtaking to me. Must have been a great journey.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Hi Jean, don't know what I should praise more the abundance of pictured orchid flowers and city sights or the quality of your photos. I'm wondering if you used a tripod even when your were visiting the Kunming Botanical Garden? The P. spicerianum group in the first photo, the perfect opener, immetiately was breathtaking to me. Must have been a great journey.


Hi Rudolf, whereas in Wenqing's greenhouse I was at ease and shot most of the photos with tripod and black background, I had of course not the time/and material to do the same in Kunming … so just put camera s ISO a lot higher and did my best …: depth of field (Tiefenschärfe) is the problem then .. 

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2019)

abax said:


> Superb photography Jean! All tourists should have
> such a "good eye". I love the Cyms. and that gorgeous
> bonsai.


thanks Angela


----------



## GuRu (Nov 4, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> .......I had of course not the time/and material to do the same in Kunming … so just put camera s ISO a lot higher and did my best …: depth of field (Tiefenschärfe) is the problem then ..  Jean



Hi Jean, without a tripod.....the result is excellent and depht of field is sufficient, at least in my eyes. Congrats to these fotos.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 5, 2019)

Wonderful photo journal! Great photos of orchids to drool over... I hope to one day make this trip!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 5, 2019)

I love your photos!
they are so good!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 5, 2019)

Hallo Jean!

Seems to have been a very nice and interesting trip - and thank you for taking us a bit along on the tour with your excellent photos!

Such great pictures in all respects - with such an embarras de richesses, it's impossible for me to single out specific favorites!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks to all for your kind comments, I appreciate and of course like to share a few of my impressions here ..
Jean


----------



## Berthold (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice fotos, the skyline reminds me of Luxembourg


----------



## fibre (Nov 9, 2019)

I like your photographs a lot, Jean. Very well done and thank you for sharing them here!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2020)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing


----------

